# Adonia



## john g

Anyone any idea of the future for Adonia as her schedule for 2016 / 2017 seems a bit vague in the latest P & O publication.


----------



## Pompeyfan

John

I do not recall any news of her future at present. But there are a lot of changes going on within the Carnival Corp plc, which P&O is part of, new ships on order and others due to be sold, so watch this space!.


----------



## john g

Thanks David I have since found a footnote saying the schedule has yet to be set out but she will be in the Caribbean. As you say ...watch this space ....


----------



## CliveH

I had a message from friends this morning who are recently returned from a cruise aboard Adonia. They report her to be looking somewhat shabby in places and that her hull needs painting. Apparently the word from on board is that she is up for sale and that a company (unnamed) has expressed interest in the ship.

Clive


----------



## Perusal

Sailed on Adonia in November 2015 up the Amazon out of Barbados. A very nice ship indeed that was undergoing various degrees of refurbishment eg we slept on a brand new mattress laid on the bed the day we arrived in board.

The ship will complete its winter Carribbean cruise schedule before being rebranded under, I believe, Fathom Cruise Line where it will be used as a volunteering ship as in the passengers will be volunteers taken to specific locations to help on local projects etc. No plans have been announced beyond late 2016 that I am aware of because Carnival want to wait and see how successful the volunteering concept is. Quite possibly will return to P&O in due course.


----------



## R58484956

I have completed 3 cruises on the Adonia, it was a pleasure to sail on her.
I had a feeling that she was a bad weather ship and on speaking to the staff chief he concurred with my thoughts but we kept our thoughts to ourselves.


----------



## Perusal

R58484956 said:


> I have completed 3 cruises on the Adonia, it was a pleasure to sail on her.
> I had a feeling that she was a bad weather ship and on speaking to the staff chief he concurred with my thoughts but we kept our thoughts to ourselves.


When we joined the ship in Barbados it was newly arrived from Europe. Apparently the crossing was very rough for almost a week, by all accounts the public decks were deserted for that period


----------



## john g

Yes if you google "fathom" all the info is there , seems a strange thing to do as "volunteers" help local communities then go back to the luxury of the ship don't think as a local I would be impressed . Adonia always seemed popular but of course P&O are moving to the " Pontins Oceanic " style of cruise .......


----------



## chrisreeves

Hi I am not 100% certain, but i think she is coming back to UK re-named Columbus, with cruise and Maritime to join there fleet.
Chris


----------



## Pompeyfan

chrisreeves said:


> Hi I am not 100% certain, but i think she is coming back to UK re-named Columbus, with cruise and Maritime to join there fleet.
> Chris


Chris

It is Pacific Pearl that is to be re-named Columbus next year for CMV. She is the former Star Princess, Arcadia and Ocean Village. Her home port will be Tilbury offering scenic British cruises for Adults only, although I think two cruises in August will be for all age groups. She is due to begin cruising for CMV on 9th June 2017, and will become their flagship.


----------



## john g

Sailed on her as Arcadia and Ocean Village , nice vessel not too big and reasonable size cabins. She should be popular as an alternative to the "cattle carriers ". Re the Adonia would be interested to see how that project works out if there is any feed back .


----------



## Perusal

Picture of the Adonia in the Daily Telegraph today entering port in Havana, Cuba under Fathom lines regalia. Seems she has retained her name but is very definitely not sailing under the P&O flag just now.


----------



## john g

Anyone any idea why Adonia is back on the scene next year , seems like a late decision as she is not in the printed schedule for 2017. Or may be P&O have realised not everyone wants the " holiday camp " style of cruise or maybe Fred O has been picking up the bookings


----------



## Pompeyfan

As far as I am Aware, Adonia will be returning to P&O in June 2017 when Fathom will cease operations.


----------

